# Getting on the job



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

If someone has fours years of military police experience, a cj degree, and i was willing to work, in any state in New England(except CT, and Deep North ME, NH), is there how fast do could I get a police job - ANY police job? 

C'mon, no joke answers either


Thanks for the responces


----------



## evanbr33 (Mar 12, 2005)

Learning how to spell might help your grade on any exams you take...'responces?'


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

So you are willing to work in ANY state in New England except for HALF of them? Hmm. All joking aside, you should be able to answer your own question by researching previous threads.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

in your other thread you said your close to graduating high school, if you enlist for 4 years and go to college while your in, your still 4 years away from a LE job in New england. Not to mention you might like an area your stationed in and decide to stay. Dont limit your options to New England.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

tms1989 said:


> If someone has fours years of military police experience, a cj degree, and i was willing to work, in any state in New England(except CT, and Deep North ME, NH), is there how fast do could I get a police job - ANY police job?
> 
> C'mon, no joke answers either
> 
> Thanks for the responces


Get a map. Make a shape of your choice with a marker of where you would like to work. Look at all the town websites and/or PD sites for those towns located in your "acceptable zone". See who's hiring. Apply accordingly. Wait to here from them. Yes, great. No, repeat steps outlined above. MA, take civil service. That should do it, and I swear I'm not joking


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

MPDReserve said:


> Get a map. Make a shape of your choice with a marker of where you would like to work. Look at all the town websites and/or PD sites for those towns located in your "acceptable zone". See who's hiring. Apply accordingly. Wait to here from them. Yes, great. No, repeat steps outlined above. MA, take civil service. That should do it, and I swear I'm not joking


That's about covers it. Bostonworks.com is also a good place to find jobs to apply for. Also try google search for Police employment then put in the state you want to work in. I came across 20 listings that way.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, let me clarify, what I really want to know is after I finish with the military and college, will i be able to get a police job within 6 months of applying, or would it take longer than that?

Don't forget, i'm willing to working nearly anywhere in New England


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

MPDReserve said:


> Get a map. Make a shape of your choice with a marker of where you would like to work. Look at all the town websites and/or PD sites for those towns located in your "acceptable zone". See who's hiring. Apply accordingly. Wait to here from them. Yes, great. No, repeat steps outlined above. MA, take civil service. That should do it, and I swear I'm not joking


That's actually excellent advice, but don't stop there.

Look at campus PD's, railroad PD's, Federal police positions, "fringe" state PD's (DMH, DMR, etc.), and housing PD's.

There are an awful lot of police jobs to be had in New England that aren't state police or city/town. Take whatever is offered first....you can always upgrade later.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

tms1989 said:


> Well, let me clarify, what I really want to know is after I finish with the military and college, will i be able to get a police job within 6 months of applying, or would it take longer than that?
> 
> Don't forget, i'm willing to working nearly anywhere in New England


Don't get stuck on the six month thing...it will take as long as it takes. Like others have said look at all your options and don't give up. Good luck with all of your future endeavors!


----------

